# Ford 2000



## atohal (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am just asking for any and all information anyone has on a ford 2000.

Model Code: B1013B
Production Code: 8L4
Serial Number: B859647

I know what the model code and production code tells you, but what about the serial number?

Also, anyone know any good spare parts shops for it???

I'll be very grateful for any info.

Thanks very much,

Atohal


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a 1968, built in Basildon, England and the "859647" is the sequential production number.
Hope this helps.


----------

